# If your spouse uses an Iphone...



## Doverrover2 (Feb 1, 2012)

If anyone needs help retrieving data/texts/calls let me know, especially with the Iphone, they are easy. Most phones are identical but will be a little harder to deal with.


----------



## NPDfaceplant (Feb 6, 2012)

me, me, me!!! I have an iphone that has not been sync'd for a few months. It is also running the last version not iOS 5.0.1 (I heard there were lots of issues so I've been waiting). Make a difference? Can you still help?

(We each have an iPhone - he never updates or sync's his)


----------



## Doverrover2 (Feb 1, 2012)

No it does not matter that you have not sync'd it for awhile, you can even pull the texts from the last time you/he sync'd. The goal here is to not delete the information before you see it.

Once you plug your phone into the computer it will auto sync with your itunes creating a backup file, even though you cannot see them ALL of your texts deleted or not are still logged and saved on your phone. To access them you should try this website, its pretty good and easy to use, you may not be able to view them all but you will deffinatly get most of them.

iPhone Backup Extractor for Windows and Mac

the file you will be looking for once you plug your phone in is SMS.db and open it with notepad, its going to look like a lot of wingding crap but inside of it are dates/times/phone numbers and the texts. Once you see it you will see how easy it is to read and you can see everything. If you need any help or this extractor is not working for you let me know. You can also look up the files on your own. 

Comprehensive search for SMS files and open them with notepad.

Remember your looking for SMS.db thats your entire SMS database, its usually under apple/roaming/sms or something like that depending on your computer system. If you need a detailed walk through please tell me your operating system, windows or mac etc. and which OS your running. 

DO NOT sync your phone till your ready to do this as you could lose it all if you misclick and wipe it accidently. Once you access those files they are the only ones with the information, its also easy to see when somoen has played with them so you can tell if he/she has deleted them so this wont help cheaters.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

We've about this in the past threads:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/38804-cell-phone-app-spying-texts.html#post564791

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/36076-very-strange-occurance.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/34611-reconciling-but-still-protecting-myself.html#post478443

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/31595-i-need-help-s-p-wifes-emotional-affair.html#post422852

This program won't pick up the texting when using apps like skype, yahoo messenger mobile, etc. Only simple text messages are saved in the backup file. It also won't pull up the browsing history either.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

for websites visited you can try the following

settings
safari
advanced
website data

this will give a list of all of the websites visited (and amount of data used) since the phone has been used or since the last time the data was deleted. Most people will delete their history but dont know to delete this part.


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

Tigrlily,
Programs like Textpad can run into problems depending on the size of the file and non-text characters in the file. I'd explain more, but it might be too technical for most people here.

What I suggest is to examine the file with a program called Hexplorer (it's open source and can be found on source forge). It's not really a tool for novice computer users but you can probably figure it out. It shows the data in the file in two ways. You won't be interested in the hexadecimal values, but the right column will show ASCII characters. Widen it up as much as you can and scroll around the file to see what shows up.


----------



## onwatch (Nov 9, 2012)

Doverrover2 said:


> No it does not matter that you have not sync'd it for awhile, you can even pull the texts from the last time you/he sync'd. The goal here is to not delete the information before you see it.
> 
> Once you plug your phone into the computer it will auto sync with your itunes creating a backup file, even though you cannot see them ALL of your texts deleted or not are still logged and saved on your phone. To access them you should try this website, its pretty good and easy to use, you may not be able to view them all but you will deffinatly get most of them.
> 
> ...


Is this possible to do if it is my bf's work phone? He does not sync his iphone with my home PC it is synced from his work and his work also has the icloud account. He does not have the password for his works appleid. If there is a way for me to still get this backup without having the password and not deleting any of his files or adding all of the apps and music from my kids ipods this would be great. I can get access to his personal apple id, but that means I would have to change the passwords to his id as I don't know them only know the security answers to his questions. Also I would not know how to get into his email to delete the notification would send to his hotmail account if I logged into his apple id and made changes. Really need to see his deleted texts and also have no way of jailbreaking his phone as really can't as it work phone. Please Help!! Thank you!


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

onwatch said:


> Is this possible to do if it is my bf's work phone? He does not sync his iphone with my home PC it is synced from his work and his work also has the icloud account. He does not have the password for his works appleid. If there is a way for me to still get this backup without having the password and not deleting any of his files or adding all of the apps and music from my kids ipods this would be great. I can get access to his personal apple id, but that means I would have to change the passwords to his id as I don't know them only know the security answers to his questions. Also I would not know how to get into his email to delete the notification would send to his hotmail account if I logged into his apple id and made changes. Really need to see his deleted texts and also have no way of jailbreaking his phone as really can't as it work phone. Please Help!! Thank you!


Be careful with the work phone you can get into legal problems with that just saying.


----------

